# Metal castings



## rodue (Aug 11, 2015)

Over the years I have carved from wood and cast many model engines. This project was a carved pattern and then cast and tig welded, 10 separate castings of the goose alone.


----------



## crueby (Aug 11, 2015)

Very nice! I've done a bunch of woodcarving over the years between engines/etc, but never thought of casting from them.


----------



## rodue (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks, Crueby,
I started casting 1/3 scale John Deere and 2 smaller scales ones. I have cast canes, toys, Maytag's, banks, and many other things around my house. Since I  have a home foundry I cast anything to use up my melted metal.
Thanks for the interest.


----------



## rodue (Dec 29, 2015)

rodue said:


> Over the years I have carved from wood and cast many model engines. This project was a carved pattern and then cast and tig welded, 10 separate castings of the goose alone.


 This last picture of the goose is my wood casting parts assembled and painted, So no more birds from these patterns


----------

